# What's the longest you've ever had a fish?



## jdeschene (Dec 29, 2012)

The longest I've ever had a fish was my beloved childhood angelfish, named (uncreatively) Angel. She (as I assumed it was female) lived for about five years. Do you have any similar stories?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters 2.5 years old.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not me, but my boyfriend had some sort of goldfish that lived for at minimum 10 years. not sure of the name, but his family loved him so much that his mom even tried to give the fish CPR when he was dying. 
I think the longest any of my fish have lived is about 2.5-3 years, in my care, not sure of age before I had most of them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The average Betta is 6-8 months from a pet store.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah,m I know that, but some of the ones I had were full grown and some where pretty small, probably like 4 months, but you never know for sure their age when you get them from a store, so I never include that when I tell someone how long my longest living ones lived for


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

According to my friend she won a feeder goldfish from a carnival in 2002 and she still has the fish today. That's 10 yrs. He's in a 1 g bowl, fed flakes and gives water changes once every 10 days.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

hannah16 said:


> According to my friend she won a feeder goldfish from a carnival in 2002 and she still has the fish today. That's 10 yrs. He's in a 1 g bowl, fed flakes and gives water changes once every 10 days.


That's so sad  goldfish need a 20g. Keeping them in something smaller will stunt their growth and shorten their lives.. So if he even still fits in that he's been very stunted by the water quality all these years


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

callistra said:


> That's so sad  goldfish need a 20g. Keeping them in something smaller will stunt their growth and shorten their lives.. So if he even still fits in that he's been very stunted by the water quality all these years


I agree. I told her this once I realized she even had a fish and she said "Well, he hasn't died yet." ... Not much I can say to that after having the fish for 10 years. :|


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW! 10 years in a 1 gallon!! thats insane! I mean I understand she didnt know better, and its been 10 years, but thats a long time to have a pet, and if I had a goldfish for 10 years and someone told me that, I would be running out to get a new tank that next day just because I would feel absolutely horrible about the way I kept him originally. (NOW, this is if I didnt think to do research on care originally)

I will say that my boyfriends goldfish lived in a 10 gallon most of its life, but they did upgrade in the last few years when they started to do research about them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

callistra said:


> That's so sad  goldfish need a 20g. Keeping them in something smaller will stunt their growth and shorten their lives.. So if he even still fits in that he's been very stunted by the water quality all these years


 Fancies need 30. Comets which is what you win at carnivals need 75 gallons.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a blue gourami 10 years.  After he died I gave up fish keeping until recently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I got into fishkeeping about 3 years ago. My oldest fish is a bronze cory that's almost 3 now. He's still going strong and was trying to spawn last night with his best buddy.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Fancies need 30. Comets which is what you win at carnivals need 75 gallons.


I stand corrected.. dang I didn't realize those feeder fish could get so big :| Apparently over 2 feet long, if you include the tail.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya. Goldfish get huge and can live for a really long time. I think the record is like 40 years. 

My oldest fish is a koi of mine named Umi. I bought her in fall 2006; she was probably spawned in spring of that year. That makes her 7 right now. She will probably live another 10-15 years. Umi is older than half of my furry pets. Oldest koi on record was a beauty named Hanako. She was 226 when she died. This is her story.


----------



## jdeschene (Dec 29, 2012)

That's amazing, thekoimaiden!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Ya. Goldfish get huge and can live for a really long time. I think the record is like 40 years.
> 
> My oldest fish is a koi of mine named Umi. I bought her in fall 2006; she was probably spawned in spring of that year. That makes her 7 right now. She will probably live another 10-15 years. Umi is older than half of my furry pets. Oldest koi on record was a beauty named Hanako. She was 226 when she died. This is her story.


If I remeber right 43 years. There was a Koi that lived like 215 years.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

The oldest fish I've ever had is the one I currently have, which is six or seven months now. My aunt has Koi at her house and they are at the bare minimum 20 years old and still healthy and happy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When you get Bettas they are 6-8 months.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

My oldest fish is currently a 12 year old common pleco.
We also have a 6 year old Tiger Oscar and a 4 year old common pleco. 
My oldest betta was 8 years old when he died.
My current oldest betta is Tigger, he's 3 years old.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

My oldest fish was 3 when he died. He was a goldfish that I had won when I was younger.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My cousin had a white cloud, the tough little guy was at least seven yeas old hen I adopted him. He died a couple years later. He was awesome!


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

I had an australian rainbowfish, old girl, who lived with me for nine years. I totally loved her. She died in October, quite suddenly, but I know age was catching up to her. 








Old girl is the duller fish (the orange one is Big Guy, a male boseman). She was so tough.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am hoping to have my Cories live a while. I saw the biggest Cory at Petco. It was 4.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I've had my goldfish since April 2012 :X That's kind of a record for me.


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

I've had a blood parrot fish for over 5 years now!


----------

